#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Bobcock at Thaipusam in Penang 2011

## Bobcock

Been 20 years since I last saw Thaipusam in Penang and this year I was determined to finally get back to take photographs of this festival.

Some Information Here

I flew down on Wednesday evening and although there were some things going on at that time I decided to head straight to bed so I could be out to one of the Georgetown Hindu temples for 6am.

First stop was the Nagararthar Sivan Temple on Jalan Dato Keramat. Hindu temples have always been to me the most difficult to photograph, I think I've been refused permission more than any other religion, so I wasn't banking on being able to take many photos inside. Not true, this time, they were happy for me to be there and take any photos I wanted.

This wasn't the most lively of Thaipusam venues, there were a few Kavadi in the courtyard, but no action involving them. The main body of devotees at the temple at this time were women who were carrying jugs of milk on their heads.

It was a nicely decorated temple with the usual array of Gods dotted around the place.





I didn't get many exceptional shots inside, I was trying not to use flash and people were moving arounsd so quickly that it was difficult to get the shot you wanted.



Hindu priests are usually camera shy, but not this guy....

----------


## Bobcock

Chatting to people at the temple they advised me that the best place to go view the preparation of the kevadis would be in the car park at another small temple further up the road on Lorong Kulit.

On the road between the temples and along the route up to the final destination there are plenty of 'pavilions' set up for devotees to worship / refresh / rest. Here is one



The first group I saw at the second temple were a group of Chinese guys who were taking part. Although it's a Hindu Festival, there were quite a few Chinese involved as a demonstration of solidarity between the religions.





Note the Thai tattoos, but these guys were definately not Thai, I guess they are religious tourists.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## aging one

Great keep the photos and commentary coming.

----------


## Bobcock

> Great keep the photos and commentary coming.


Thanks, nice to know there's someone out there.....



The kavadi is a two part contraption that is carried on the shoulders the 8 or so kilometres up to the Balathandayuthapani Temple at Waterfall Road. For those that start from other temples in Georgetown the walk can be up to 12 kilometres. 

The lower part of the kavadi is essentially a metal frame with a wooden platform over the wearers head with 4 bolts pointing upwards. The top of the kavadi, a colourfill 'shrine' is then bolted to the top. These can be over 2m high and although a loyt of it is polystyrene, I'd estimate that the whole lot could be as heavy as 20 kilograms.

Here are some kavadis waiting to be put on.



Lots of different themes and items on the kavadi.... this one had several Chuckie like dolls on it....



Peacock feathers are very common, must be a bunch of bald peacocks somewhere in Penang

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Magnificent - as always. I saw many of these festivals during the three years I lived in India. Quite fascinating and each one was different from those I had seen previously.

----------


## sabang

Nice one- hope they sell beer in those Pavilions.

----------


## kingwilly

Yikes! 

I'm too squeamish to look at those pics! (but the few I saw do look good, as always, mate)

----------


## Bower

Great thread, thanks

----------


## terry57

The quality of your photos are awesome Bobby and the subject matter very interesting.

Cheers

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

This nice lass was one of devotees wives......



A kavadi in it's full glory...



Close up of another kavadi....



Lots of interesting people shots........

----------


## bobo746

giving you the finger doesnt like cameras mate. :Smile:  good photos keep em coming.

----------


## Bobcock

This guy, also pictured above looked fantastic covered in leaves with the red. Very mean and moody. Some of them go into a trance before, scream, stick their tongue out (bit like a rabid haka) before calming down and having the metal inserted. 

This guys mate was very vocal, big screams, tongue out struggling with the people who hold him still. He then calmed, put a large garland of flowers around his neck and then put a milk jug on his head. All came across as rather fake on his behalf.

----------


## Bobcock

It's very difficult to photograph the kavadis properly the face is always in shade, this is one of my better shots.



We then set off on the walk to the temple about 8 kilometres away. Along the way groups from other temples join up and the numbers increase. This was a group we encountered early who were up for posing like a boy band....

----------


## patsycat

Great thread!  I wish I could take photos like you..

----------


## laymond

great work champ,very interesting

----------


## Bobcock

Not the best shot, but I wanted to include this one. Most of the supporting lines you see on the kavadis are string, but on this one they were spikes supporting the frame by sticking into his body. 20 years ago they were mostly like this, but I only saw two this year.



A lot of the pavilions along the way have a sound system with quite modern Indian music, and the devotees often stop and dance for a while.

----------


## Bobcock

For long walks I suggest sticking to Nike Air........





The final destination on Waterfall Road at the Botanical Gardens.



You're not allowed to take photos in the temple at the top, but here's a quick one of a devotee being  dismantled at the top.

----------


## Bobcock

Pretty heavy I'd think.......



Plenty of religious nick-nacks for sale....





Now this guy was nuts....he had a huge crowd around him as he danced wildly....easy enough, except not so easy when handing heavy fruit from your bottom lip. I'd imagine he ended up looking like Bubba, you know, from der shrimping boat.

----------


## sabang

What if Shiva (or whoever) came down and told them they were a right bunch of twats?
They'd be devastated. Ignorance is bliss.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## natalie8

I always love your photo threads, Bobcock. This one is fantastic!

----------


## Bobcock

This old guy was having a wail of a time, dancing away, wonder if he impailed himself in his younger days?



Ganesh, the most handsome (and least believeable) of all the gods....

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Don Ho

Very nice photos.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Bobcock

Eventually we walked back to the car park that we had left from 6 hours and 16 km previously. There were still (probably sensible ones) preparing for the walk into the evening hours. There were also a series of floats to be pulled up the road to the final temple.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

This was the centre piece of the biggest float to be pulled up to the temple.



and this guy was at the centre of the team that were going to pull it.....



There were also a couple of women part of the team, the only two female devotees I saw all day with ''piercings'.

----------


## Bobcock

The chariot as it moved it's way off to the temple....as i quit and started the walk home....

----------


## Bobcock

Still have to finish this thread, been a bit busy lately..... I've also received an enquiry from someone to buy some of these pictures, will meet with them next week.

This fella was just going into a trance as I snapped this one....



As I wandered back towards the hotel I came across the first temple I had been at some 12 hours earlier and they were just preparing to drag their own chariot dedicated to Ganesh off up the hill.....



This guy was having his hooks inserted....

----------


## sunsetter

nice thread, they must be fooking mental


as i read it i was sitting here pulling all kinds of faces trying to imagine the pain  :Smile: 
anyone else do that?

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Mr Earl

Some American Indian tribes practiced similar eccentricities. I wonder if there's a connection?

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

I assumed my Thaipusam trip was over however at 3am the morning that I was flying back (at 8am) I was awoken by a set of large fireworks and looking out of my window I saw a carriage being dragged down the road through a huge crowd of people, so I was off out again....

----------


## Bobcock

and the final pic iof this thread



Right, that''s me done with this thread....

----------


## genghis61

thnaks for the excellent photos; when i arrived last month the central streets of George Town were closed for a Chinese (Hokkien) festival that takes place 8 days after Chinese New Year, great mix of cultures in such a small area.

----------


## Bower

Many thanks again, just love the black & white images.

----------


## WujouMao

Your pics of bloody amazing as always Bobcock. I've just noticed your post as well.

I've got a few of questions for you if you don't mind answering if its ok with you.

1 - One of the most common ones now doubt is do you ask 1st before taking their photo, or you not sensitive on their feelings?

2 - Was it busy there cos my Thaipusan pics were at 6ish AM and its was major busy with local people pushing and shoving and the odd annoying photographer getting in my way. 

3 - A better camera with a long lens/ professional camera is better than a tourist slim compact camera?

Many Indians kept saying NO to me as i was trying to photograph the others in a trance, or get cold looks from others, yet other people still photograph. Am i too sensitive to photograph them? I can't seem to get close to get the perfect shot as i always feel i'm offending them

----------

